# I am at work and have wireless at work, why is the Fire Saying Network Required?



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me why my Kindle Fire is saying I need a Network Connection Required when
I turned it on and wanted to play words with Friends.
I can use it at home with my internet.  Do I need to set something up so I can use at both home and at work?
Thank you VERY much!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes -- you must set up every network you want to connect to.  
Since its a work network it's likely to be locked down someway and you will need appropriate credentials to be able to log in.
Just because WiFi is available doesn't mean you can log onto it.  And just because a device is WiFi capable doesn't mean that it'll necessarily connect to every wireless network, especially not automatically.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you.
How will my Fire know which internet place I am using?
Do I always have to switch it back and forth?
Thanks.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Basically, once you set a specific network up, saving the credentials if they are required, your Fire will remember that network and automatically try and connect when it senses its presence.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, many free WiFi hot spots, such as  public libraries, McDonald's, etc., require an acknowledgement on their sign in page. Usually my Fire goes to this page automatically but sometimes I need to open a Web page, such as Google, to get the sign in page to appear.

ETA: Currently my Fire remembers eight different networks: my home network, my daughter's home network, the Pima County library network, and five casual dining restaurant networks.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you all VERY much!


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

I have another question....

If I download a book to read for my upcoming May cruise and I do not purchase the internet on the ship, will I be able to read my book?
My mother has a 3G Kindle and I know she can do this but I have realized that the Fire is not 3G (although I really don't even know what that means LOL)

Can you please let me know if I download a book, if I can read anywhere that does not have internet connection for me.

Thanks.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

So long as you download the book to your device and do not just leave it up in the cloud it'll go with you everwhere your Fire goes without the need of a network.  Pretty much same works for your mom.

The advantage your Mom has is she can buy and download books wherever she has 3g connectivity which is far more widespread than the WiFi only connectivity.

KEEP IN MIND -- while on the cruise your Mom may not have 3G connectivity.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

js said:


> . . . . . I have realized that the Fire is not 3G (although I really don't even know what that means LOL)


3G means that there is basically a cell phone built in. It can access the internet via a cell phone network, specifically ATT. But it doesn't have the speaker and microphone and some of the software that would allow it to actually be used as a cell phone. Still it works much like a 'smartphone' when all you're doing with it is accessing the Internet.

The Browser Amazon uses in the eInk kindles, however, are extremely rudimentary, so 'browsing' isn't really very efficient. Amazon included the funcionality originally in order to get the 'wireless download' capability so that most people will not have to have a computer to effectively buy books and use the Kindle.

The original Kindle was ONLY a 3G device. Later, they made them with "WiFi" with an option for 3G. The Fire has "WiFi" only. The difference is that WiFi doesn't use the cell network. It can only connect via a WiFi "hotspot". Many folks have wireless networks in their homes. Public libraries and other public spaces often have them as well. And many casual dining restaurants have them as well. They may be wide open, or they may require an acknowledgement on a web site, or they may require a password.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Tip10 said:


> So long as you download the book to your device and do not just leave it up in the cloud it'll go with you everwhere your Fire goes without the need of a network. Pretty much same works for your mom.
> 
> The advantage your Mom has is she can buy and download books wherever she has 3g connectivity which is far more widespread than the WiFi only connectivity.
> 
> KEEP IN MIND -- while on the cruise your Mom may not have 3G connectivity.


Thank you very much.

When I download a book, how do I know it will be on the "device" and not "cloud"?

THANK YOU!


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 3G means that there is basically a cell phone built in. It can access the internet via a cell phone network, specifically ATT. But it doesn't have the speaker and microphone and some of the software that would allow it to actually be used as a cell phone. Still it works much like a 'smartphone' when all you're doing with it is accessing the Internet.
> 
> The Browser Amazon uses in the eInk kindles, however, are extremely rudimentary, so 'browsing' isn't really very efficient. Amazon included the funcionality originally in order to get the 'wireless download' capability so that most people will not have to have a computer to effectively buy books and use the Kindle.
> 
> The original Kindle was ONLY a 3G device. Later, they made them with "WiFi" with an option for 3G. The Fire has "WiFi" only. The difference is that WiFi doesn't use the cell network. It can only connect via a WiFi "hotspot". Many folks have wireless networks in their homes. Public libraries and other public spaces often have them as well. And many casual dining restaurants have them as well. They may be wide open, or they may require an acknowledgement on a web site, or they may require a password.


Thank you for explaining this so thoroughly. I understand a lot better now.
Thank you.


----------



## js (Apr 17, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 3G means that there is basically a cell phone built in. It can access the internet via a cell phone network, specifically ATT. But it doesn't have the speaker and microphone and some of the software that would allow it to actually be used as a cell phone. Still it works much like a 'smartphone' when all you're doing with it is accessing the Internet.
> 
> The Browser Amazon uses in the eInk kindles, however, are extremely rudimentary, so 'browsing' isn't really very efficient. Amazon included the funcionality originally in order to get the 'wireless download' capability so that most people will not have to have a computer to effectively buy books and use the Kindle.
> 
> The original Kindle was ONLY a 3G device. Later, they made them with "WiFi" with an option for 3G. The Fire has "WiFi" only. The difference is that WiFi doesn't use the cell network. It can only connect via a WiFi "hotspot". Many folks have wireless networks in their homes. Public libraries and other public spaces often have them as well. And many casual dining restaurants have them as well. They may be wide open, or they may require an acknowledgement on a web site, or they may require a password.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

js said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> When I download a book, how do I know it will be on the "device" and not "cloud"?
> 
> THANK YOU!


If you download it, then it's on the device.

If you aren't sure, you can check by tapping "Books" from your Home Page, then you'll probably be looking at your "Library" (if you see "Store" in the top right corner, you're looking at your personal library of books you've purchased - if you see "Library" in that top right corner, tap on that to get to your Library). Tap "Device" and you'll see the books that are actually downloaded to your Fire. Tapping on "Cloud" will show you the books in your Archives/Cloud - to download books from the Cloud just tap on the cover - but be sure your wifi is turned on. Whichever word is highlighted in Orange (Cloud or Device) is what you're looking at.

And when you're looking at the books under the "Cloud" category, an arrow in the bottom right corner of the book's cover (or under the title if you're using the "List" view) means the book isn't downloaded to the Fire.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI, when I went on a cruise with my Fire, I had an unusual thing happen with books.  Several times while in the middle of a book which I had downloaded to the Fire, the Fire told me that I couldn't download it due to no connection.  I tried several times, restarting the Fire each time, and got the same answer.  For some reason when I went to the computer room on the ship, I could all of a sudden read the book from the spot I had left off though I was never connected to the ship's wifi.  I talked with Fire support about this, but all they could tell me was that it shouldn't happen if I had truly downloaded the book to the device.  Strange, but true!!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

WestPointer1968 said:


> FYI, when I went on a cruise with my Fire, I had an unusual thing happen with books. Several times while in the middle of a book which I had downloaded to the Fire, the Fire told me that I couldn't download it due to no connection. I tried several times, restarting the Fire each time, and got the same answer. For some reason when I went to the computer room on the ship, I could all of a sudden read the book from the spot I had left off though I was never connected to the ship's wifi. I talked with Fire support about this, but all they could tell me was that it shouldn't happen if I had truly downloaded the book to the device. Strange, but true!!


I wonder, if in this situation, it is trying to connect to Amazon to sync the last page read, but finds that the wireless connection is linking. Possibly turning off wifi on the Fire would keep it from happening (before opening the book).


----------

